# Skipooter with R2D2 and C3PO



## FaeryBee

*Skipper and Scooter's Adventures

Please refrain from giving away the location(s) 
of any hidden Snickers Bar(s) 
that MAY be located 
Skipper and Scooter's
Adventures

Answers will now be accepted 
ONLY 
through Private Message

This change will allow winners in 
BOTH 
the Northern and the Southern Hemispheres

Thanks for your help 
in this important matter


Skipooter with R2D2 and C3PO



​*


----------



## FaeryBee

*What? No comments for Skipooter? -- how totally weird! 

Skipper and Scooter are pleased to announce two winners ...

JoAnn and Lyn both did an excellent job locating the Snickers in this picture and each received a little "reward". *


----------



## wwdragon

*Waves fingers* These are not the Budgies you are looking for


----------



## aluz

I see the boys are continuing with their outer space adventures! 
I think R2D2 and C3PO would have liked to meet Skipooter's robot dog, he would for sure fetch an extra Snickers bar for Skipper who is the only one without the chocolaty snack. 

And congrats to Jo Ann and Lyn! arty:


----------



## despoinaki

now I got to see this thread and I found the snickers... I didn't catch up earlier so I could give the answer 
well done, ladies!!
and a great picture seeing Skipooter with the star wars robots!


----------



## Jedikeet

Walt Disney Pictures/Lucasfilms LTD & Paramount Pictures
In Association with FaeryBee Fantasy & Jedi Entertainment
With Additional Sponsorship by Mars/Snicker Snackfood US Inc.

Proudly Presents​
"Goodness gracious, R2, we have just discovered a new indigenous lifeform on this planet! Let's introduce ourselves to these exotic little creatures - Greetings! I am C3PO, human-cyborg interpreter & protocol droid fluent in 6 million forms of communications and this is R2D2, multi-functional and navigational astromech droid..."

"BEEP-BEEP-DEET-TOO-BEEP-BOOP-R2-D2..." translation: I AM R2D2, WHO ARE U?

"Hey Skip...I mean Capt., this cute little robot can speak budgie!"

"FYI, gold robot, we are NOT indigenous to this planet. Our ship, USS SKIPOOTER, has crash landed here after being attacked by ugly Klingons and we are 1 million light years away from our home, planet Earth."

"Oh my, they can also speak our language! I must apologize that I'm not familiar with this planet 'Earth' nor who Klingons are, but R2 and I would gladly assist you with repairs to your ship. We also happen to need a lift back to our home planet, Tatooine."

"Oh, that's great!" - _Skipper then whispers to Scooter_ "Hey Scoot, let's keep a close eye on our Snickers."

_And thus, a newfound alliance between budgie and machine is formed and a bold new crossover adventure awaits!_


----------



## LynandIndigo

Skipooter with R2D2 and C3PO look really cool out in the Middle of no where... Indi wants to know did the boys share the snickers bar with R2D2 and C3PO..... I wonder where they could buy the chocolate bars on another planet? The first thing I saw was the snickers bars I had a good eye looking for them this time.... I had my eyes wide open to see where they were. Great picture Deb

Congratulations to JoAnn for finding all of the snickers bars....


----------



## Jonah

It is good that the "snicker's force" is with the boys and their friend's. No doubt they will need it if the dark one shows up....


----------



## FaeryBee

*Photobucket is currently down (which is frustrating) and as soon as it is working again, my initial post will be a wee bit altered.

:laughing:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Photobucket is currently down (which is frustrating) and as soon as it is working again, my initial post will be a wee bit altered.
> 
> :laughing:*


I just clicked into Photobucket it is still down for me... It has a cat bouncing up and down..:laugh:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


wwdragon said:



*Waves fingers* These are not the Budgies you are looking for 

Click to expand...

*waves wing tip feathers* 



aluz said:



I see the boys are continuing with their outer space adventures! 
I think R2D2 and C3PO would have liked to meet Skipooter's robot dog, he would for sure fetch an extra Snickers bar for Skipper who is the only one without the chocolaty snack. 

Click to expand...

Ana, 
The dog-bot was back at the spaceship fetching the Snickers! He's in the picture now. 



despoinaki said:



 now I got to see this thread and I found the snickers... I didn't catch up earlier so I could give the answer 
well done, ladies!!
and a great picture seeing Skipooter with the star wars robots! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Despina. 



Jedikeet said:




And thus, a newfound alliance between budgie and machine is formed and a bold new crossover adventure awaits!​

Click to expand...

Wonderful commentary provided by Jedi Entertainment! :thumbsup:



LynandIndigo said:



Skipooter with R2D2 and C3PO look really cool out in the Middle of no where... Indi wants to know did the boys share the snickers bar with R2D2 and C3PO..... I wonder where they could buy the chocolate bars on another planet?

Click to expand...

 Lyn, I believe Skipper and Scooter brought along a BIG supply of Snickers on the StarShip Skipooter



Jonah said:



It is good that the "snicker's force" is with the boys and their friend's. No doubt they will need it if the dark one shows up....

Click to expand...

"May the Force be with you!"​*​


----------



## StarlingWings

Nick, your commentaries are always priceless! :bowrofl: 

Deborah, great picture! Sounds like they've got a great trade agreement going on and plenty of rations...Hopefully their ship needs nothing more than a little love and TLC and they'll be able to help their new friends


----------



## LynandIndigo

The Robot dog wasn't there before when I guessed the first time so I have counted all of the snickers bars and I sent Deb a new p.M with the new answers.... Pretty cool theme deb....


----------



## aluz

Thanks Deborah! 
It's great to see the dog-bot, Skipooter's faithful companion on their outer space adventures! :2thumbs:


----------



## nuxi

Yay! Another cool adventure!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



Deborah, great picture! Sounds like they've got a great trade agreement going on and plenty of rations...Hopefully their ship needs nothing more than a little love and TLC and they'll be able to help their new friends 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Star! 



aluz said:



Thanks Deborah! 
It's great to see the dog-bot, Skipooter's faithful companion on their outer space adventures! :2thumbs:

Click to expand...

Thanks Ana -- sorry he was off at the spaceship when you initially saw the picture. 



nuxi said:



Yay! Another cool adventure!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby! 

Several people have sent PMs identifying the location of all the Snicker's Bars.  
The first two (one from the Northern Hemisphere and one from the Southern) 
are designated as the winners of the "find the Snickers" portion of the adventures.

Everyone else receives my congratulations and admiration. :laughing:*


----------



## Jo Ann

*Skipooter*

I was going to suggest that everyone take a hard look around as there has been some magic at work. Thanks for Such great fun Deb and every Birdy!!
Good for you Lyn!! I usually do not find the snickers very well. Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jo Ann said:



I was going to suggest that everyone take a hard look around as there has been some magic at work. Thanks for Such great fun Deb and every Birdy!!
Good for you Lyn!! I usually do not find the snickers very well. Jo Ann

Click to expand...

You certainly did a great job with this picture and very quickly too, Jo Ann!

I'm glad you are enjoying Skipooter's adventures. :hug:

Congratulations again to Jo Ann and Lyn! :congrats:*


----------



## Meskhenet

Who wouldn't travel through time and space looking for their favourite chocolate? Lucky birdies and their adventures!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Another delightful adventure for Skipooter!
This budgie must be the interpreter...




*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Meskhenet said:



Who wouldn't travel through time and space looking for their favourite chocolate? Lucky birdies and their adventures!

Click to expand...

 And here I thought they had brought the chocolate with them! :wow:



SPBudgie said:



Another delightful adventure for Skipooter!
This budgie must be the interpreter...






Click to expand...

 Oh my goodness, that vivid blue budgie certainly does have the R2D2 lingo down pat doesn't he? 
Skipper and Scooter weren't quite sure what to think of that as I was playing the video. :laughing:*


----------

